# New Tricolors



## Roland

Here are some of my new Tricolors after selective breeding for a high amount of black:


































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## MouseHeaven

:shock: They are beautiful!! I wish we had mice like that available here!


----------



## Rhasputin

We have tri-colours in the US. Lol.

I have tri colours in the same state as you.


----------



## MouseHeaven

I meant like.. the tris I've seen from the US havent been as rich in color, or so heavily marked.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Congrats, they're lovely. I love the way their faces are predominantly black with a white star!


----------



## Rhasputin

Rolnads black is definitely deeper in colour than any black tris i've seen here. 
The amount of white on Roland's tris is great too, and his mice are just so bulky and nice.


----------



## Jack Garcia

MouseHeaven said:


> I meant like.. the tris I've seen from the US havent been as rich in color, or so heavily marked.


You haven't seen good ones. 

I judged a tricolor mouse from Christine this past summer that had a lot of black on it.

The blending or intermingling of colors is a fault on any marked variety, so the fancier is breeding against that while trying to breed for even areas of color. In the US, this often results in tricolor mice who have a lot of white, since the white is clear and un-mixed up with other colors.

This is one of the challenges of tricolor and is one of the reasons many people in the US shouldn't attempt it as a first variety. It's difficult to strike a good balance between white, color, and black and keep the colors clear and evenly separated and maintain a modicum of type and not go insane while doing it, because like any marked variety, a big part of the equation is left up to chance.


----------



## m137b

Truely beautiful mice, something about that first mouse on the right is just very visually striking.


----------



## Jack Garcia

m137b said:


> Truely beautiful mice, something about that first mouse on the right is just very visually striking.


It's the fact that there's approximately equal amounts of color, black, and white. This evenness is what's called for in the standard. The middle section of the mouse has relatively clearly-defined pools of color. It just "looks nice," doesn't it?

Roland, you do a great job!


----------



## Rhasputin

Jack Garcia said:


> MouseHeaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant like.. the tris I've seen from the US havent been as rich in color, or so heavily marked.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't seen good ones.
> 
> I judged a tricolor mouse from Christine this past summer that had a lot of black on it.
> 
> The blending or intermingling of colors is a fault on any marked variety, so the fancier is breeding against that while trying to breed for even areas of color. In the US, this often results in tricolor mice who have a lot of white, since the white is clear and un-mixed up with other colors.
> 
> This is one of the challenges of tricolor and is one of the reasons many people in the US shouldn't attempt it as a first variety. It's difficult to strike a good balance between white, color, and black and keep the colors clear and evenly separated and maintain a modicum of type and not go insane while doing it, because like any marked variety, a big part of the equation is left up to chance.
Click to expand...

My tris are just accidents. 
I'd hate breeding a marked variety. . . I am trying to breed for coat, and that's hard enough, keeping any sort of type on a mouse like that.


----------



## m137b

Jack Garcia said:


> m137b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truely beautiful mice, something about that first mouse on the right is just very visually striking.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fact that there's approximately equal amounts of color, black, and white. This evenness is what's called for in the standard. The middle section of the mouse has relatively clearly-defined pools of color. It just "looks nice," doesn't it?
> 
> Roland, you do a great job!
Click to expand...

Thank you Jack for putting it into the proper words. Even distribution does make a mouse look prettier.


----------



## moustress

Very, very nice; this is just the sort of thing I was working towards. New litters arriving almost daily this week, I hope.

My best had been nearly marked as nice as these, but of course, yours are much bigger and typier.


----------



## Roland

I agree to Jack's remarks. Some months ago I tried to write something like a standard for Tricolor, based on the US standards which Jack had sent to me plus my own experiences, since we do not have standards for Tricolor in several european countries. I have done shots of some of my tris too and tried to explain the faults. A perfect mouse and especially a perfect Tri will never exist! Nope!


































Regards, Roland


----------



## webzdebs

gorgeous!!!


----------



## countrygall721

So nice! Love them!


----------



## mice-lover

beau-ti-ful 
stunning mice there. i wish i had a tri. :kewl :love1


----------



## Roland

Sometimes it is not easy to tell how many dark patches a Tricolor really has, because the best have 1/3 white, and you do not know if there is black or c-dilution "under" the white. So I try to select for darkness a step earlier, on the level of Spl/* S/s or Spl/* S/S.
See an example below, this buck shown together with his dove girlie is a CPB, who has a light beige, but many black patches. 

















This selection results in a high amount of black patches in the Tricolours, which of course have to be selected for darkness too.

The darkness of the beige areas seems to be influenced by other factors. Here is an example for siblings from the same litter. They all are CPB, but as you can see one is lighter. I try to select for the darker beige, although they are still rare in my stud.










The first half of this year will give a drawback in color, but hopefully an improvement in size and type, since I stopped reproduction of existing lines and started to cross out the splashed and Tricolors to big pinkeyed partners.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------

